# Back to work monday



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Time for me to go back to work monday. It's been a great 2 1/2 months off recovering from my knee surgery. 

I really enjoyed being home. I got a sneak peek at what it will be like when I retire eventually .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good luck at work. FYI: Retirement is hyped IMO. I do more work now than when I had a job. 
AND I aint gettin paid for it!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Dawg!! I did do more around here, but it felt nice to not be so stressed out and to do everything without a rush.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It is nice to not be so stressed. I hope your first day back is positive.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Working is when you can't enough done at home. Retirement is when you can, but don't and feel guilty about it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol I like that seminolewild


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You have 3 more days left,make the most of it....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Back to work today.. what a long day


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It'll be a long week for you ME, but you'll get back into the routine soon enough. Hang in there.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I'm glad to be back, once I get back in the groove it will be better


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck! You had a nice long time off. But it does make it harder to go back.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sometimes I miss working.I really enjoyed my patients all those years.Then I remember the co-workers and I don't miss it any more.I hope your first day back is a good one....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, I always loved taking care of my pts, the co-workers were the very difficult part esp in the hosp setting. Were I am now, some one just about has to retire or die before a position comes open.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Sometimes I miss working.I really enjoyed my patients all those years.Then I remember the co-workers and I don't miss it any more.I hope your first day back is a good one....


I totally agree.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And I quit ...going to take some time off . They are paying me till may 1st per some sort of paper I signed 3 years ago that I don't remember signing


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!That was unexpected....


----------

